# Autocruise Wentworth 2002



## sampvt (Oct 31, 2014)

Are there any other owners on here that can help me. If I have the rocker switch on aux, all the lights go out. Is this charging the leisure battery but wont et me use the lights, or what


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you add a pic Sam? I think that might help.


----------



## sampvt (Oct 31, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> Can you add a pic Sam? I think that might help.


I dont know how to attach a picture on here but its the button every owner has. On mine its on the main panel bottom center and its a rocker switch with main.....off....aux on it. The interior lights only work on main, so why is the aux on there. Is it to charge the battery on hook up or what, im flummoxed.


----------



## sampvt (Oct 31, 2014)

here it is, its the bottom switch in the middle on the panel


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're probably using the full desktop version so I can't help you there, and I don't have experience of the type you mention.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, we'll done you for working it out. Hopefully someone who knows will see this thread.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is there a maker's name on the panel at all?

Might be worth asking a dealer if they can identify it.


----------

